# Gotta love man's best friend..



## corvettels3 (Jan 18, 2013)

I came across this last night..


http://t.now.msn.com/ciccio-the-german-shepherd-attends-church-every-day-since-owner-died#image=1


----------



## airagee23 (Jan 18, 2013)

WOW thats heartbreaking. He sleeps on his owners grave


----------



## Popeye (Jan 18, 2013)

Yup...I've seen similar news stories like this.

Five year old boxer here...love her to death.


----------



## airagee23 (Jan 18, 2013)

Popeye said:


> Yup...I've seen similar news stories like this.
> 
> Five year old boxer here...love her to death.



Yeah man I have a 6yr old Great Dane. Shes awesome. I lost my 9yr old Great Dane a year ago.


----------



## Spear (Jan 18, 2013)

fuckin onions man... blaming it on them for making me tear up.


----------



## heavydeads83 (Jan 18, 2013)

my main man..


----------



## LeanHerm (Jan 18, 2013)

My 7 month old boxer girl.  Safety first. Lol.


----------



## Hardpr (Jan 18, 2013)

my girl trista she's my walking buddy. http://s1292.beta.photobucket.com/user/hardpr/media/partsforsale018_zps359c2c3c.jpg.html


----------



## BigGameHunter (Jan 18, 2013)

Nothing more loyal than a good dog.

Those are good looking pooches team.  Ive got a german shepard/ridge back mix, another mut and a bird dog all were strays.  We have 2 cats too.  We always take in strays.  Ive had some great pitbulls in the past but lost one yrs ago to police officers bullet,  and its hard to be around them and not get reminded of it. It was like loosing a kid.  My neighbor has a boxer and I play with him alot.  Hes fun.  I love all animals.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 18, 2013)

My meatball Chowie












He's kinda retarded though


----------



## LeanHerm (Jan 18, 2013)

Lol he's like what tge fuck is this shit? Give me a real beer.


----------



## Popeye (Jan 18, 2013)




----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 18, 2013)

Popeye said:


>




Ha! Look at those ears!


----------



## LeanHerm (Jan 18, 2013)




----------



## LeanHerm (Jan 18, 2013)

Btw pillar is that zz top on your tv?


----------



## SAD (Jan 18, 2013)

Ahhhh shit!  Y'all found my soft spot.  I fucking love dogs.  I've got a pit that is the love of my life, seriously.  I told my wife when we met that I have another woman who I won't give up but I can try to share some time with her.  She's 6 years old and still looks and acts like a puppy.


















With my sister...


----------



## DF (Jan 18, 2013)

Gotta love a big dog.  I cant stand those ankle biters.


----------



## PFM (Jan 18, 2013)

Trying to post a pic of my dog but it's full and I cannot delete to add more.

WTF?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 18, 2013)

Dfeaton said:


> Gotta love a big dog.  I cant stand those ankle biters.



ugh thats my girlfriends dog fucking Jolie. So annoying.  She wears shirts. WTF is that. Dogs don't wear shirts.

"I can't wait to put on my halloween costume"

                   - No Dog Ever


----------



## corvettels3 (Jan 18, 2013)

Dfeaton said:


> Gotta love a big dog.  I cant stand those ankle biters.



Watch it man.. Don't talk about my baby now j/k..  I love all dogs. I've had pits, boxers, fox terriers, chows, and Chihuahuas.


----------



## airagee23 (Jan 18, 2013)

Here is my 6yr old female Dane. She weighs 155lbs


----------



## g0re (Jan 18, 2013)

airagee23 said:


> Here is my 6yr old female Dane. She weighs 155lbs



Great Danes are awesome. This chick I used to hang out had one in highschool.  Thing was huge and would jump up on us all and try and hump us.

Specially if we tried to run away from it.


----------



## Hardpr (Jan 18, 2013)

hes a cute one


----------



## JOMO (Jan 18, 2013)

Christmas Present for my mother. Her first Pit. Just like alot of you guys we have been boxer lovers through the years. This is Cassie.


----------



## SAD (Jan 18, 2013)

JOMO, a word of advice.  All white pits are known to have severe allergies.  DO NOT BUY CHEAP ASS GARBAGE DOG FOOD.  Something like EVO (best I've seen) or Blue Buffalo (at the least).  We pay $73 per bag of dog food for my girl but it's worth every penny.  Her coat is beautiful. Her eyes are clear and teeth are clean.  She doesn't itch and scratch for no reason.  Like white pits, pits of unique colors have issues with allergies as well.  My girl isn't chocolate, but she isn't fawn either.  She's somewhere in between and her allergies were pretty bad until I put her on really good dog food.

Pits are great dogs and I applaud you for becoming a responsible owner of one.


----------



## JOMO (Jan 18, 2013)

Yeah, my mother told me that she has been to the vet a few times due to skin conditions. She doesn't really know that in depth of the dog food to help the allergies but when I get back to the states I will make sure my dog will be eating the good stuff. I love pits, prob will get another when I get back. They just have so much damn energy its unreal.


----------



## SAD (Jan 18, 2013)




----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 18, 2013)

beautiful dog Jomo...


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 18, 2013)

SAD said:


>



Used to feed that to my mastiff. Fuck that was expensive. Ya know how much dog food a 197lb mastiff eats?


----------



## LeanHerm (Jan 18, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> Used to feed that to my mastiff. Fuck that was expensive. Ya know how much dog food a 197lb mastiff eats?



You know how much a 246 pound juiced up, sexy ass white boy eats?  Alot. 




Jomo you dog is gorgeous bro.


----------



## heavydeads83 (Jan 18, 2013)

JOMO said:


> Yeah, my mother told me that she has been to the vet a few times due to skin conditions. She doesn't really know that in depth of the dog food to help the allergies but when I get back to the states I will make sure my dog will be eating the good stuff. I love pits, prob will get another when I get back. They just have so much damn energy its unreal.



my blue pit has skin issues too man.  every now and then he breaks out with some kind of rash on his belly and chest.  the vet always just tells me blue pits don't have healthy skin but i give him antibiotics that get rid of it.  awesome dog btw.  i'll never own another dog that isn't a pit.  they're the most loyal dogs that exist in my opinion.


----------

